# Dan Dean Signature Bass Collection



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 12, 2017)

Dan Dean Signature Bass Collection is an unique collection of 5 different bass guitar libraries, each with its own and different sound.

Available for a short period of time in Jan 2017 here: https://audioplugin.deals/ref/18/





Dan Dean is a multitalented artist, achieving national and international recognition as a bassist, producer, composer, educator, software developer and recording engineer. As a Jazz bassist, Dan Dean’s performances are distinguished and varied, having worked with artists such as BB King and Dionne Warwick.

Dan's instruments are velocity sensitive with up to 7 layers per note (4RR). Dan did include for every instrument different presets and for each library one multi instrument. While recoding he worked hard to assure a low noise floors. On top of the presets dan included you can also apply your own effect using the included reverb, delay and skreamer. For many of the included presets Dan has been running the signals captured through classic outboard amps/cabinets.



Included are

*Alembic Fretless*
*Alembic SlapPop*
*Fender Lull Jazz Bass*
*Fender Precision Bass*
*Fender Tele Bass*
Showing Alembic Fretless Finger Bridge only:



Full Kontakt 5.5.2 (Kontakt Player is not supported) and above is required, you need 3.1 GB on your hard disk to install the different Kontakt Libraries.

audioplugin.deals did send me a free copy of the collection before its release.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Jan 12, 2017)

What's the story with this? Are these old samples being repackaged? What's the logic of making a product only available for 2 weeks?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 12, 2017)

Vavastrasza said:


> What's the story with this? Are these old samples being repackaged? What's the logic of making a product only available for 2 weeks?



I would guess that the business model from audioplugin.deals is based to offer a product at a lower price point for a limited off time.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Jan 12, 2017)

But the website implies the product itself will not be available at all after the deal is over.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 12, 2017)

Vavastrasza said:


> But the website implies the product itself will not be available at all after the deal is over.


Correct they still however run as it looks limited time deals, this time an exclusive one


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 13, 2017)

Alembic Fretless Finger Bridge only:


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks Thorsten, these videos def help us hear what's included. Cheers.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks Thorsten, these videos def help us hear what's included. Cheers.


If you want to listen to more patches let me know which)


----------

